
Do You Live in a Bubble? A Quiz - mdturnerphys
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/2012/03/white-educated-and-wealthy-congratulations-you-live-in-a-bubble.html
======
yetanotherphd
I like this because it highlights a disparity that is ignored by the
mainstream, who like to paint everything as White vs Black/Hispanic.

He points out a gap that crosses racial lines (in the sense that both sides
contain a lot of Whites). It makes a nice counterpoint to the usual "how
privileged are you" quizzes.

------
squozzer
25 questions can only paint broad strokes. Given that it's on pbs.org, it's
probably best at gauging how much exposure to "archetypical" America the PBS /
NPR demo possesses.

~~~
jljljl
I think it's more of a teaching tool, given that they have the "Why is this
question here?" link. You see the statement, click the link, and realize that
some assumptions you made about how the average American lives are off base. I
doubt the final score matters much at all.

------
herbig
How many times do I eat at Denny's? Have I ever bought a pickup truck?

Is this a joke?

~~~
mdturnerphys
No, I think this is the point, that there are groups so isolated from
"American culture at large" that they only see it as a joke or with disdain.

~~~
herbig
Being in a bubble away from fast food and television is not a problem with
education, it's a product of it, and being "snobby" in this sense is the
perception of those who make poor decisions despite evidence.

This guy wrote a book and made up a catchy quiz to support his arguments.

~~~
BadCookie
How is buying a pickup truck a poor decision?

